# Boinc only requests GPU work?



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2009)

Having an issue, if I detach the project and re-add it, then it will grab cpu work, once it has finished the cpu work, it only checks for gpu work and obviously doesn't find any...

This is getting agravating...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you post your entire log?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2009)

I found the solution it looks like-

You need to make a file called cc_config.xml
And give it this data-
<cc_config>
<options>
<no_gpus>1</no_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>

I'll post back in a few hours after it's done with this work load and see if it fixes it.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well to anyone else having this issue, this has resolved it..


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 27, 2009)

What are you folding under? Id like WCG folding on my GPU lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> What are you folding under? Id like WCG folding on my GPU lol



WCG doesn't have any GPU work, but the latest versions of BOINC will compute on GPUs if there are projects attached that support GPU-computation.  BOINC will keep requesting GPU work in the hope that at some point there might be some available, unless you expressly disable it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2009)

Any idea _if_ there is going to be GPU work for WCG?  I'd rather turn my ATI card loose on that instead of Folding with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any idea _if_ there is going to be GPU work for WCG?  I'd rather turn my ATI card loose on that instead of Folding with it.



Unfortunately, there is no plan for there to be GPU work for WCG any time soon 
I would love for there to be, I prefer WCG over F@H, and I like the options BOINC gives vs the F@H panel


----------

